# Charting Forex



## Ann (22 February 2015)

G'day all,

Couldn't find a thread which was strictly Technical Analysis for Forex, hopefully I haven't missed it.

Thought I would share my long term view of the Euro on a monthly chart showing the long term falling channel in which it has been traveling for a long time. It looks as though it has hit the bottom support line of the channel and may well be on its way up. The RSI is showing it as being oversold.

Cheers Ann


----------



## namrog (22 February 2015)

Expect you're right Ann.
Am thinking we will see the Euro head north as the Greek debt / default problems have been  postponed for a few months..

Not too technical, but does support your case..


----------

